# e o filho dele



## estrellas24

no entiendo esta frase - 'e o filho dele'


----------



## Outsider

Y su hijo.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

estrellas24 said:
			
		

> no entiendo esta frase - 'e o filho dele'


Ou literalmente: 
y el hijo de él, certo?

De+Ele=Dele
De+Ela=Dela...


----------



## Outsider

La traducción literal no resulta en este caso. Eso es malo español.


----------



## estrellas24

ya lo se. quiere decir "es su hijo".. gracias por la ayuda..


----------



## Outsider

*E* o filho dele = y su hijo.
*É* o filho dele = es su hijo.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Outsider said:


> La traducción literal no resulta en este caso. Eso es mal*o* español.


Que tal Outsider?
No sé si en portugués unicamente tenga el valor de "suyo" (seu filho) pero en español a veces (diría que _raro_ talvez) cuando no conoces al padre de un hijo (suponiendo que hay varios padres de familia en un lugar), es común que una persona le pregunte al amigo:
>Y el hijo de él (fulano), dónde está?


----------



## Outsider

¿Para énfasis? No lo sabía, pero tiene sentido. 
_I stand corrected_. 

Sin embargo, normalmente lo equivalente de _o filho dele_ (que en portugués es correcto y usado con frecuencia) sería "su hijo".


----------



## Mangato

Afinando un poco más, *el hijo de él*, es determinativo. Ejemplo en una familia de segunda pareja, diríamos *es el hijo de él,* sobreentendiendo en este caso que no es hijo de ella. Si decimos *es su hijo* entendemos que es hijo de los dos.

Saludos

MG


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Mangato said:


> Afinando un poco más, *el hijo de él*, es determinativo. Ejemplo en una familia de segunda pareja, diríamos *es el hijo de él,* sobreentendiendo en este caso que no es hijo de ella. Si decimos *es su hijo* entendemos que es hijo de los dos.


Buen punto, y como en español se usa *su* para la 3a persona (ambas: singular y plural), entonces solo se puede usar _Dele, Dela, Deles, Delas_ en portugués únicamente para la 3a persona plural, cierto? O se podría usar también como forma cordial en el singular?

Por: a filha dela, os filhos deles..
Ita: la loro figlia, i loro figli..
Esp: *su* hija, *sus* hijos...
Como ven, me refiero a cuando hablas solo de _eles_, más de una persona.


----------



## Outsider

Isso, só quando o possuidor é _ele_, _ela_, _eles_ ou _elas_. Não se pode usar com _você_ nem _vocês_.


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Afinando un poco más, *el hijo de él*, es determinativo. Ejemplo en una familia de segunda pareja, diríamos *es el hijo de él,* sobreentendiendo en este caso que no es hijo de ella. Si decimos *es su hijo* entendemos que es hijo de los dos.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> MG


Mangato,
¿Se podría decir _el hijo suyo_?
O


----------



## Mangato

Con ejemplos quizás lo explico mejor

Llegaron mis tíos con su hijo (hijo de los dos)
Estaban una pareja amiga y un hijo suyo (de los dos)
El equipo lo formaban un matrimonio y el hijo de ella ( Si dijesemos _y su hijo _entenderíamos que es hijo de los dos)

Si no es para determinar este detalle, decimos habitualmente su hijo o el hijo suyo. A vontade

Saludos

MG


----------

